# Vacuum Sealer For Hops



## Brew Matt (13/5/12)

I know there are already a few threads on vacuum sealers, but am still not sold on any particular model...

The Maxkon seem to be recommended for their low cost. Seems to be 2 different Maxkon models though:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vacuum-Food-Sav...=item3a63d67696 - doesnt seem to have a vacuum port for containers, has fewer buttons than the following Maxkon model, despite pricing being almost the same. Better sucking 85Kpa (if that counts for anything) $58.95

http://www.crazysales.com.au/maxkon-vacuum...-bag-rolls.html - another Maxkon with more control buttons, and support for cannisters. Lower sucking? 50Kpa. $62.95

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vacuum-Food-Sav...=item1c1602ba5e - another noname unit, but possibly better quality than the above? $99.95

It has been mentioned that a unit that can handle liquids (for other kitchen uses) might be a good idea.

Apparantly some models need a rest every 15 bags or so, as sucking pressure dies down.

More feedback + any other model suggestions invited.


----------



## Batz (13/5/12)

This is the one I have had for around 5 years and it's still going well, I did remove the filter thingy. It's probably time I bought another one.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FOOD-SAVER-VACU...=item19d0a1ac63


----------



## Brew Matt (13/5/12)

Batz said:


> This is the one I have had for around 5 years and it's still going well, I did remove the filter thingy. It's probably time I bought another one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FOOD-SAVER-VACU...=item19d0a1ac63



Can't complain about the price, but hoping that by spending a little more might get better build quality/more features?


----------



## Wolfy (13/5/12)

Brew Matt said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vacuum-Food-Sav...=item1c1602ba5e - another noname unit, but possibly better quality than the above? $99.95


While the buttons look different the 'working bits' of that one are identical to mine, while it has done well for me, I'd not suggest it is 'better quality' and it's virtually the same as the ones sold on deal-websites for $50-60.


----------



## DU99 (13/5/12)

then their is this model basically they all do the same thing.just some you get more bags/roll's


----------



## barls (13/5/12)

I use this one.
http://www.mistygully.com.au/catalog/produ...products_id=507
basically its the only one ive seen that seals the foil bags on the first try ie no multiple presses to seal.
also it allows you to use the commercial smooth bags and foil bags


----------



## Batz (13/5/12)

barls said:


> I use this one.
> http://www.mistygully.com.au/catalog/produ...products_id=507
> basically its the only one ive seen that seals the foil bags on the first try ie no multiple presses to seal.
> also it allows you to use the commercial smooth bags and foil bags




My old cheaper one can reseal foil bags and seals them in one go. I also like it because it uses plain bags and not the more expensive ribbed bags.



> This is the one I have had for around 5 years and it's still going well, I did remove the filter thingy. It's probably time I bought another one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FOOD-SAVER-VACU...=item19d0a1ac63



I must have sealed untold KG's of hops with it, I do think it maybe slowing up a little now but I'll buy the same one again. It's a matter of choice of course but I've used a Sunbeam one and I believe mines much better.

batz


----------



## barls (13/5/12)

same unit batz.


----------



## Batz (13/5/12)

barls said:


> same unit batz.




I knew that !

Doh!


----------



## felten (13/5/12)

I have one of those DZ-300 as well. First one I got lasted a week before acting up, sent it back and the ebay seller replaced it. 

Replacement one seals and vacs fine, but the beeping noise to let you know when the seal time has finished has stopped working.


----------



## Deebo (13/5/12)

I have one the same as this http://www.mistygully.com.au/catalog/produ...products_id=507 and its starting to give me the shits.
It doesnt seem to have enough suction.. any tips to get it going better (I have removed the filter and tried cleaning out the metal 'snorkel' bit but it still doesnt seem to suck very well.


----------



## Silver (13/5/12)

Can all vacuum sealers reseal any plastic bag or not?


----------



## barls (13/5/12)

my first one i killed. the new one i have has a better seal when the bag is inserted. also the sealer part works better as the previous one. 
not all but most, there arenthe ones that just vacuum but these are a minority.


----------



## QldKev (13/5/12)

Silver said:


> Can all vacuum sealers reseal any plastic bag or not?



Nope, the sunbeam type need channel bags, the ones with the nossel are good for all bags. 

QldKev


----------



## TidalPete (13/5/12)

barls said:


> I use this one.
> http://www.mistygully.com.au/catalog/produ...products_id=507
> basically its the only one ive seen that seals the foil bags on the first try ie no multiple presses to seal.
> also it allows you to use the commercial smooth bags and foil bags



That looks like my old bugger from the bulk buy yonks ago Barls (different site) & still going strong (fingers crossed).

Sort of :icon_offtopic: but has anyone else noticed that when inserting this thread in a new window the posts appear arse-about? What I'm getting at is that the newest, most recent posts are at the bottom of the page instead of at the top?

TP


----------



## barls (13/5/12)

i killed the one from the bulk buy and am on the second one


----------



## DKS (13/5/12)

Im interested in getting one of these so I had a look at ebay.They all look pretty much the same for those around the same money. None so far mention foil bags or foil rolls. Info about foil bags anyone? or is that only used for commercial/industry units.
Daz


----------



## TidalPete (13/5/12)

Mine will do foil bags on the "9" (maxium) setting mate but fail to see why you would need to go that way *IF* the clear plastic bags are kept in the dark in your freezer? Lots of used ex-Rossco foil bags here free if you need them old son?

TP


----------



## DKS (13/5/12)

TP, I went a bit crazy and bought 500gm packs of several variaties of hop. Thought Ide foil larger amounts and plasic smaller amounts but yeah your probably right. Not a major concern just anther option.
Daz


----------



## TidalPete (13/5/12)

DKS said:


> TP, I went a bit crazy and bought 500gm packs of several variaties of hop.



Daz,
Think of me when you realise you've (probably) bought too many hops. 
Always good & up for a decent second-hand purchase I am. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## DKS (13/5/12)

TidalPete said:


> Daz,
> Think of me when you realise you've (probably) bought too many hops.
> Always good & up for a decent second-hand purchase I am. :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP


Its comforting to know there's stuff at hand, I like having a full freezer but Ill give you a call when they turn brown.  
Daz


----------



## TidalPete (13/5/12)

DKS said:


> Its comforting to know there's stuff at hand, I like having a full freezer but Ill give you a call when they turn brown.
> Daz



Likewise Daz old son. :lol: 
Hurryupandhaveabeerwithmeasap!  

TP


----------



## kymba (13/5/12)

I'm going to upgrade to one of these when my DZ-300 dies

http://pacfood.com.au/shop/product_info.ph...4983c47e1e2be62


----------



## Brew Matt (13/5/12)

kymba said:


> I'm going to upgrade to one of these when my DZ-300 dies
> 
> http://pacfood.com.au/shop/product_info.ph...4983c47e1e2be62



This model appears to be more heavy duty than others I have looked at. I notice it has a model number of vs600, and i notice that some of the others including the Maxkom also have a vs prefix in their model numbers suggesting that they are from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Nick JD (13/5/12)

I've got a Sunbeam foodsaver but to be honest, I just chuck the hops into ziplock bags and freeze them. 

Vacuuming makes squat difference unless you plan to store them for years or store them warm.


----------



## stux (14/5/12)

VS

Vacuum Sealer? Not sure you can assume it means they're from the same range...


----------



## Edak (14/5/12)

I have the one which you saw on crazy sales, the maxkon with four buttons and a switch on top (FVPS007). I bought it for sous vide but use it for hops 

Works a treat!


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

kymba said:


> I'm going to upgrade to one of these when my DZ-300 dies
> 
> http://pacfood.com.au/shop/product_info.ph...4983c47e1e2be62




Now they look the goods! I might take a look at them as well.



> (price is ex GST and ex freight)


I wonder what that would add to the price?

batz


----------



## Logman (14/5/12)

Edak said:


> I have the one which you saw on crazy sales, the maxkon with four buttons and a switch on top (FVPS007). I bought it for sous vide but use it for hops
> 
> Works a treat!


Same, does a bang up job. If you get this one try and buy the same rolls as replacements though. I got some on Ebay and they work fine but not as good as the originals.


----------



## mikec (14/5/12)

I looked at the Maxkon ones - you can pick them up on ebay for $40-$50 if you play the bidding game.
Go the one that has the attachment for the vacuum pump, and buy the pump & containers while you're there if you think you'll want to vacuum seal a few plastic containers. Seems like a great function to me - I just bought a separate system of vacuum containers so didn't need it.

I ended up ordering one of these last friday:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160780446590?ss...984.m1439.l2649
$80 but it came with a bonus 2 x 12m rolls (both sizes) which is what sold it for me. That's a good $40-$50 of extra rolls.
It has different pressure settings for wet and dry.

Hopefully it should arrive today/tomorrow. I have lots of bags of hops to seal up!


----------



## Yob (14/5/12)

mikec said:


> I looked at the Maxkon ones - you can pick them up on ebay for $40-$50 if you play the bidding game.
> Go the one that has the attachment for the vacuum pump, and buy the pump & containers while you're there if you think you'll want to vacuum seal a few plastic containers. Seems like a great function to me - I just bought a separate system of vacuum containers so didn't need it.
> 
> I ended up ordering one of these last friday:
> ...



Im with you... DAMN but Ive been throwing some coin.. just got the vac sealer, 3lb Hops, 2 STC'c and a ste of Scales 5kg @ 0.1g resolution...

:beerbang:


----------



## 1974Alby (14/5/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Im with you... DAMN but Ive been throwing some coin.. just got the vac sealer, 3lb Hops, 2 STC'c and a ste of Scales 5kg @ 0.1g resolution...
> 
> :beerbang:




:icon_offtopic: Im after some scales like that...do you have a link??


----------



## Nick JD (14/5/12)

Stux said:


> VS
> 
> Vacuum Sealer? Not sure you can assume it means they're from the same range...



Huh?


----------



## benno1973 (14/5/12)

Albainian said:


> :icon_offtopic: Im after some scales like that...do you have a link??



Here's some


----------



## Edak (14/5/12)

Albainian said:


> :icon_offtopic: Im after some scales like that...do you have a link??



I bought these originally for balancing the blades on my helicopters, but they are PERFECT for hops too 

0.01g resolution  

DealExtreme Scales

I also bought a calibration weight


----------



## Yob (16/5/12)

Albainian said:


> :icon_offtopic: Im after some scales like that...do you have a link??



:icon_offtopic: I wanted some scaled that could weigh the grain bill as well as do my hops so I settled on THESE SCALES the current ones I used were only 3kg @ 1g res. Hoping these will do the job for me nicely.

Back on Topic, got into work today and found an express post package with my Vac Sealer sitting on my chair :icon_chickcheers: 

Cant wait to get and split my 3lb of hops!! 

:beerbang:


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

My old scales were getting a bit long in the tooth, I saw some in IGA yesterday for $19.95, 5kg @ 1g res.

I bought them and they seem to be good quality..


----------



## Yob (18/5/12)

As stated above I got THIS VAC SEALER... love the TURBO function  

so I get home and want something to seal up, seeing as the cat didnt really want to get in the bag I settled on a bunch of Veg off cuts which promptly got the treatment.

I left the bag on the bench overnight and was surprised in the morning when it had lost some of the seal (not that I could see where) and sucked in a bit of air.

Last night I had a go at some Northern Brewer Hops Ive had in a container (given to me some time ago in Sydney).. I made sure to give the bags double seals both ends to see if that makes a difference.

anybody else find that they need to double seal?

Yob


----------



## DU99 (18/5/12)

i single seal each end.i have some hop flower for last year's bulk buy and the seal is still good


----------



## mikec (18/5/12)

iamozziyob said:


> As stated above I got THIS VAC SEALER... love the TURBO function
> 
> so I get home and want something to seal up, seeing as the cat didnt really want to get in the bag I settled on a bunch of Veg off cuts which promptly got the treatment.
> 
> ...


I find it helps to leave the bag in the machine for 30 or more secs after it's finished sealing.


----------



## stux (18/5/12)

I double seal every time these days.

My wife's sunbeam's sealing element has a bit of a minor flaw in it, and I find without a double seal I lose vacuum too often

So basically, one seal to vacuum, then pull it forward a cm and do a second seal. You might've noticed that many retailers do the same thing.


----------



## Yob (19/5/12)

Working like a charm... will put my doubts down to human error.





Looking forward to the 3lb Bulk Buy hops arriving from the US..

I love those rolls that you can split to make smaller baggies... spent the morning having loads of fun and making an inventory.. 

what can I make with these hops?

Pellet - EKG, Sapphire, Challenger, US Saaz, Pacific Jade, Green Bullet, Chinook, Fuggles, Northern Brewer, Kohatu, Wai Iti, Rakau, Galaxy, Centennial, Citra, Amarillo, Tettnanger, Perle... (En Route - Magnum, Willie, Cascade)

Flowers - POR, Cluster




Freezers looking pretty sweet

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wimmig (8/7/12)

My DZ-300 is on it's last legs. Rather than order new bags for it, just to see it die, i'm looking for something else. Anybody have a good hit lately? Looking for something a bit better made this time, not just the random rebadge.


----------



## Yob (8/7/12)

THIS ONE linked earlier in the thread is going great guns.. comes with some bags and 4 rolls, well worth it.

Yob


----------



## razz (8/7/12)

I've been using Sunbeam for about 4-5 years, no problems ever. Sunbeams latest run of roll/bags leaves a lot to be desired, they won't seal. I've switched to the Lumina roll of bags from Aldi, fantastic bags!


----------



## razz (8/7/12)

I've been using. Sunbeam for about 4-5 years, no problems ever. Sunbeams latest run of roll/bags leaves a lot to be desired, they won't seal. I've switched to the Lumina roll of bags from Aldi, fantastic bags!


----------



## The Village Idiot (8/7/12)

I have this one LINK and so far so good..... was tested at the hop split up for our local BB, worked a treat.


----------



## DU99 (8/7/12)

Lots of people have bought these


----------



## benno1973 (8/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> THIS ONE linked earlier in the thread is going great guns.. comes with some bags and 4 rolls, well worth it.
> 
> Yob



This one seems to be able to handle liquid as well, which is a bonus. Anyone tested this? It's the main reason the DZ-300 seems to die after a while (ingesting hop debris and liquids).

Wimmig - I assume that you've seen the thread somewhere around here on how to service the DZ-300 when the sealing slows down? There's a black plug at the back that you can remove, and then you can remove the filter and either throw it away or attempt to clean it and reinstall it.


----------



## Danwood (11/7/12)

mikec said:


> I looked at the Maxkon ones - you can pick them up on ebay for $40-$50 if you play the bidding game.
> Go the one that has the attachment for the vacuum pump, and buy the pump & containers while you're there if you think you'll want to vacuum seal a few plastic containers. Seems like a great function to me - I just bought a separate system of vacuum containers so didn't need it.
> 
> I ended up ordering one of these last friday:
> ...



A big +1 for the Luvelo.Just split up a couple of kilos of hops with it on it's first run.Nice and powerful, 2 suction levels, can do liquids/dry items/cannisters(with a separate attachment).Looks good and compact too.Plus, the deal with 24m of extra 'cut-them-to-size' bags make it a bargain.


----------



## troopa (11/7/12)

Just bought the Aldi lumina 2 weeks ago
So far only done a couple pounds of hops into 100g bags
And 40kg of malts into 1.5kg bags.. so far it seams to be running fine 
Might have to buy a few more rolls though


----------



## Wimmig (15/7/12)

So it's all about the Luvelo then? Hmm might have to hunt ebay to find the best deal / most free kit with it. And Kaiser, yeah i've seen it, did it etc thanks though. I have suction problems on and off as well as the sealing bar has 'ruffles' in it, which keep coming and going causing loss of good vac seal.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (25/8/12)

DU99 said:


> Lots of people have bought these



Anyone else had experience with on of these?

Pretty good deal and 12 month warranty, only reason I'm look at this rather that the bats one was it appears to have a little more suction.


----------



## Wolfy (25/8/12)

DU99 said:


> Lots of people have bought these





beerdrinkingbob said:


> Anyone else had experience with on of these?
> 
> Pretty good deal and 12 month warranty, only reason I'm look at this rather that the bats one was it appears to have a little more suction.


Looks physically identical to mine (which came from Sam's Warehouse) it's worked well enough for 4 or so years, but now the non-stick coating on the top heat-wire has come off in small patch which means that the bags tend to stick/bubble a little (still works). It also seems to have a little trouble with the latest batch of bags (rolls) I got (from that online cheapo place), not sure if it the bags, the age of the machine or something else. For the price, free shipping, 12m warranty (likely cost you to ship it back to them if it does break) I'd suggest it's a good deal.


----------



## Danwood (25/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> As stated above I got THIS VAC SEALER... love the TURBO function
> 
> so I get home and want something to seal up, seeing as the cat didnt really want to get in the bag I settled on a bunch of Veg off cuts which promptly got the treatment.
> 
> ...



Just rushed to the freezer to check all the single seals I did...well, sauntered really.
No problems, all good vaccuums. Might do doubles from now though just to be sure.
I also love the Luvelo, though not used it with liquids yet. The bags supplied will last a couple of years I reckon.


----------



## billygoat (25/8/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Anyone else had experience with on of these?
> 
> Pretty good deal and 12 month warranty, only reason I'm look at this rather that the bats one was it appears to have a little more suction.


I have had the same sealer for about 18 months and it works very well. Bought it from the same seller you linked to. Use good quality bags and you won't have a problem.


----------



## DU99 (25/8/12)

i bought one of these still working..my daughter has the maxkon one and it works fine also.i buy the foodsaver brand rolls from ebay


----------



## Brew Matt (30/10/12)

I am still on the vacuum sealer trail, having been given plenty of advise. Some suggestions have been to get something with 

- Good suction power
- Able to seal normal bags, and not channel type bags that cost more
- Something able to support wet & dry sealing
- Device with option to seal specially purchased containers
- Something that supports foil bags (should the need arise for these in the future).

Am looking at Luvelo Vacuum Food Sealer Saver - Stainless Steel - 120W of Vacuum PowerBONUS 24M BAG ROLLS which is selling for $94.95 (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160780446590;js...6590%26_rdc%3D1)

I know this model has been mentioned before, but can anyone that owns one make any comments as to how it meets the above requirements, and whether it offers value for money, being a slightly more expensive unit.

Thank.


----------



## Yob (30/10/12)

Brew Matt said:


> I am still on the vacuum sealer trail, having been given plenty of advise. Some suggestions have been to get something with
> 
> - Good suction power
> yep, love the turbo option on it
> ...




I think I got pretty much the same deal as you have linked only I believe it was a tiny bit cheaper when I bought it.. good little unit

Yob


----------



## benno1973 (30/10/12)

Brew Matt said:


> I am still on the vacuum sealer trail, having been given plenty of advise. Some suggestions have been to get something with
> 
> - Good suction power
> - Able to seal normal bags, and not channel type bags that cost more
> ...



Apart from the brushed steel finish, isn't this unit exactly the same, but $15 cheaper?


----------



## Mattress (30/10/12)

I bought the Luvello recently and I'm very happy with it.

Meets all of your requirements as fas as suction, wet & dry, other containers.
Came with 4 bonus rolls of bags which can be cut to any size.

I have used it using the turbo function with hops and normal function with food and I'm happy with how it seals both.


Money well spent.


----------



## benno1973 (30/10/12)

Mattress said:


> I bought the Luvello recently and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Meets all of your requirements as fas as suction, wet & dry, other containers.
> Came with 4 bonus rolls of bags which can be cut to any size.
> ...



Anyone able to confirm whether it uses flat bags or channel bags? (Or both)


----------



## sama (6/12/12)

got one of these,works great on the cheap shop Asian mason type jars.No bags!!!!!!!
http://www.pump-n-seal.com/pumpnseal.htm


----------



## barls (6/12/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Anyone able to confirm whether it uses flat bags or channel bags? (Or both)


reading from the ad id say channel bags. basically you need to go a snorkel type to do the flat bags


----------



## barls (6/12/12)

this one does the smooth bags
ohttp://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Food-Vacuum...335d&_uhb=1
or this one
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FOOD-SAVER-VACU...6e74&_uhb=1


----------



## lael (26/4/13)

resurrecting an old thread... but... has anyone tried this type of thing on a non-snorkel type sealer?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9dzaeC0hG0



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctAZOtLhnqo

this 'mousesaver' thing look like one of those disposable hairnets to anyone else?


----------



## macca05 (3/12/13)

I just bought the new luvelo 175w ftom ebay. Tested it out yesterday with hops.vacuums and seals in about 10sec.hops are rock hard in bag. Will check this arvo if bag is still sealed as I did not double seal them. Looking for stuff to seal up
Macca


----------



## djar007 (3/12/13)

Love that first sealer lael. Wondered why I couldn't seal the foil bags. Now I have a way. Thanks mate.


----------



## Yob (3/12/13)

You may find that regular sealer elements are to light to bond the Mylar DJ the sealer he's using is a light commercial model not available here;

Cheers


----------



## djar007 (3/12/13)

Ah Righto. Cheers yob. Been scouting a commercial sealer on Grays. Might have to keep up that campaign.


----------



## takai (15/4/15)

So a couple of years on, are the Maxkon ones still the go-to for sealers? Or is there something else out there? I notice Kogan have one these days as well.

Will primarily be used for vac sealing hops bought from Yob


----------



## DU99 (15/4/15)

i have a maxkon still going well..


----------



## Scottsrx (16/4/15)

I've got an Orved and it does a great job. Recommended by the local butchers


----------



## Fents (11/2/16)

Wheres the cheapest refill roll's at these day's? Aliexpress or Ebay?

Found these on ebay - 28cm x 500cm rolls $16.45 - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/28cm-X-5-metre-Kitchen-Foodsaver-Vacuum-Bags-Vacuum-Food-Sealer-Rolls-Film-Roll-/141361160461?ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:AU:1123

Its says its 2 x 28cm x 500cm Rolls in the add like this :

*Features:*
1.100% brand new and high quality.
2.Cut to any size and seal
3.No waste
4.Easy to store
5.Huge 500cm long by 28cm wide
*6.Size:2 x 28cm width x 500cm Length*

but then it says :

*Package inlcude:*
1 X vacuum sealer rolls 

Sounds dodge.


----------



## DU99 (11/2/16)

this cheap enough...

or even this one


----------



## Fents (11/2/16)

Holy shit thats cheap! Thanks DU!!!


----------



## bigmacthepunker (11/2/16)

I picked up two rolls 28 cm 5 m ea 14.95 at Aldi last weekend. Waiting to next sat and I'm going back to see if the price has dropped to buy more.


----------



## tateg (11/2/16)

Hmm my aldi sealer has kicked the bucket, kind of thought I would get more that a year and a half out of it. 
Look at replacing it with one of the Luvello vac sealers, anyone used these before? Looks like there are 4 different models .
Tate


----------



## Fents (16/2/16)

DU99 said:


> this cheap enough...


Purchased!


----------



## S.E (16/2/16)

tateg said:


> Hmm my aldi sealer has kicked the bucket, kind of thought I would get more that a year and a half out of it.
> Look at replacing it with one of the Luvello vac sealers, anyone used these before? Looks like there are 4 different models .
> Tate


What make sealer was that, was it the Aldi Kuchef? I’ve had a few cheap Aldi Lumina products burn out quickly but now have a few of the more expensive Kuchef including their vac sealer that I’m hoping will last longer.


----------



## tateg (16/2/16)

S.E said:


> What make sealer was that, was it the Aldi Kuchef? I’ve had a few cheap Aldi Lumina products burn out quickly but now have a few of the more expensive Kuchef including their vac sealer that I’m hoping will last longer.


Yeah mine was the lumina one, I ended up getting a new luvele one off evilbay.


----------



## Hpal (16/2/16)

$49 Free shipping. Will suck the guts out of anything.


----------



## Hpal (16/2/16)

http://www.avancer.com.au/food-vacuum-sealer.html?gclid=CNmv6OC0-8oCFQIKaQodnAsFbA


----------



## S.E (16/2/16)

tateg said:


> Yeah mine was the lumina one, I ended up getting a new luvele one off evilbay.


I gave up buying Lumina as they just didn’t last much more than a year. Just had a look and the kuchef sealer only has a one year guarantee. Guess I’ll just have to wait and see if it lasts.

I bought the kuchef professional blender as it was reduced half price to $50 and came with a 5 year guarantee. Also got the pressure cooker with 3 year guarantee.


----------

